# Hmm...ein Zylinder in Photo Shop ? (bin Anfänger ;-))



## RosaPlueschhasi (31. März 2002)

Hallo,

alsodele ich bin Anfänger, was Photo Shop betrifft und auch ansonsten nicht so die Grafikerin (nocht nicht  )

Ich hab vorhin in den Photoshop-Tutorials geschaut und wollte das Tentakel-Tut von Complexity ausprobieren. Ging eigentlich soweit auch ganz gut bis ich am "Zylinder malen mit dem Polygon-Lasso" gescheitert bin. Hab's ganz oft ausprobiert, aber irgendwie geht das einfach nicht einen geraden/vernünftigen Zylinder damit zu malen *hmpf* 
Hab auch schon eine PM und Mail an den Autor geschrieben, aber der hat bisher noch nicht reagiert. Und da ich so ungeduldig bin, dachte ich mir, ich könnte ja mal nen neuen Thread mit dem Thema starten.
Wäre lieb, wenn Ihr mir vielleicht erklären würdet, wie man so einen Zylinder gemalt bekommt (Wenn's geht anfängertauglich ;-))

Danke schon mal...

Das RosaPlueschhasi ;-)


----------



## AciDemon (31. März 2002)

falls du probleme mit dem pfadwerkzeug hast kannst du einfach ein rechteck machen und es dann skalieren. hier ein anderes tutorial mit jener technik.

ich hoffe das hilft.

tentakeln


----------



## RosaPlueschhasi (31. März 2002)

*voll kein Plan...*

Hmm, also hab's mit dem Tutorial probiert und hab da wieder zwei neue Probs.

1.) Immer, wenn ich den Alphakanal erstelle wird die Kontur, die mit dem 19Pix-Pinsel gemalt wurde grau und ich kann die Vordergrundfarbe/Hintergrundfarbe nicht ändern.

2.) dann hab ich den Tentakel so hinbekommen, dass er spitz zuläuft, weil bei mir sich die Proportionen des Rechtecks immer mitverändert haben und nicht zylindrisch wurden. Grrrrrr...

Liebes Grüssle, Das RosaPlueschhasi ;-)


----------



## AciDemon (31. März 2002)

1. frage: versteh ich nicht ganz. man kann die farbe nicht einstellen während man im kanal-modus ist. weil es da nur 2 "farbliche" zustände gibt. trotzdem ist mir nicht genau klar was du meinst.

2. frage: versteh ich auch nicht so ganz. aber das liegt daran das ich auch das tutorial von complexity nicht verstehe, das tutorial schon, aber seine bezeichnung scheint falsch zu sein. denn ein zylinder wird da nie verlangt. was er meint ist eher ein kegel. aber korrekt wäre in seinem fall ein dreieck, weil es ja nur 2-dimensional ist.

und wenn du also das dreieck hast...musst du nur noch die schwingungen reinbringen und dann am besten noch den beleuchtungseffekt drauf.

also kurz zusammengefasst (in dieser version, es gibt ja verschiedene arten):

1. langezogenenes rechteck erstellen, dann an einem ende "zusammendrücken" es entsteht ein rechteck
2. auswählen und auswahl als kanal speichern
3. gauscher weichzeichner auf den kanal
4. beleuchtungseffekt anwenden und als reliefkanal den entsprechenden kanal auswählen
5. schwinungen hinzufügen.
6. fertig.

schreib mir sonst ne mail oder eine pm und ich werds dir ausführlicher erklären.


----------



## RosaPlueschhasi (31. März 2002)

Upsa, bei der zweiten Frage habe ich das "NICHT" vergessen, also ich hab es NICHT hinbekommen.

Zum Rest: Werd' ich morgen mal alles ausprobieren, heute ist schon spät )

Lieben Gruss vom RosaPlueschhasi


----------

